# Potato Recipes



## JanetMlr (Aug 3, 2014)

The rain kind of changed our plans so I made my coffee, and vegetated in bed watching TV and looking up some recipes on the laptop. Brunch was in my immediate future. I had one sm.-med. red potato left. First I was thinking home fries (lots of variations for those), then decided on a potato pancake. I got my guidance from Giada De Laurentiis on the Food Network site. I say "guidance" because I'm making it for one, so I've gotten used to winging it with recipes.

I shredded the potato and squeezed out the moisture using a cheesecloth and put that in a small bowl. In a small fry pan I sautéed a small amount of chopped onion in a little olive oil and added 1 clove of crushed garlic to that. I added that to the potato along with a handful of grated parmesan cheese, salt & pepper, and chopped fresh basil. And, I had a small amount of grated cheddar and crumbled bacon I had used for a cauliflower crust grilled cheese, so I mixed that in too. No egg or flour in this recipe. I added a little more olive oil to the pan and then added and pressed down the potato mixture in the heated pan. After peeking at the bottom for doneness, I gently flipped it over. To my amazement, it flipped over perfectly. I slid it onto the plate when done and put it back in the low oven with my turkey bacon to keep warm while I fried an egg. Then plopped that egg right on top!

Not only pretty... but delicious!





Would love to seem some more potato recipes (potato skins, home fries, potato cakes, etc.)

A little hint that saved a step when making home fries.  I cut the potatoes up super little... added seasonings and grated onion... didn't have to par cook the potatoes.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 3, 2014)

Not exactly a recipe, but I found this in the freezer case at Trader Joe's today and thought that it might be an easy choice for a busy day


----------



## jennyema (Aug 3, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Not exactly a recipe, but I found this in the freezer case at Trader Joe's today and thought that it might be an easy choice for a busy day



I'm not a big TJs frozen food fan...

But my friend made burgers and this as a Sid a few days ago e and it was pretty good!


----------



## creative (Aug 4, 2014)

I have found a preferable method for making potato rosti to that of grating it raw and squeezing out the liquid.

Although I have seen recipes that suggest parboiling the potatoes (which is also pretty good), I tend to partly bake my potatoes.  For instance, if I am using the oven for a main meal, I might pop in a potato for partial cooking (for the next day's rosti). Temperature and timing need not be too specific but a medium oven for about 10 - 15 mins suffices.

I find the rosti then cooks out better and gives more crispness (sometimes some sweetness, depending on how long the potato has been in the oven for).


----------



## chiklitmanfan (Aug 4, 2014)

One of our simple favorites is new potatoes, quartered, rubbed with olive oil, shaken up inside a bag full of Lipton's onion soup mix, and baked in the oven at 350 degrees for about 20 minutes.  It always comes out just right, full of salty/oniony flavor.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 4, 2014)

I sometimes bake a potato in the microwave until cooked through.  I cut the spud in half, across the middle.  Using hot pads to hold the hot spud half, I start stabbing into the potato flesh with a fork, then add a pat of butter, a little salt, and some black pepper.  I continue stabbing with a fork until the potato flesh is well combined with the other stuff.  A splash of milk then turns the potato into mashed potato in the skin.  It's yummy and easy.  People look at you funny in the work cafeteria when you do it there.  Some are impressed.  Some think I'm a crazy person, or at least odd.  I don't care.  I'm not doing it for them, but for me.

Use an apple core removal tool to make a tunnel the length of a potato.  Fill the tunnel with something tasty.  Cut the plug in half and insert in both ends.  Bake until done through.  Looks and tastes great.

Dice corned beef.  Dice potatoes.  Season with black pepper and fry together until the spuds are lightly browned.  Does anybody not like corned beef hash?

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## JanetMlr (Aug 4, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Not exactly a recipe, but I found this in the freezer case at Trader Joe's today and thought that it might be an easy choice for a busy day


I'm a big fan of anything Trader Joe's. Unfortunately, I don't eat mushrooms. That really looks good though. No young kids with crazy schedules, so really no need for prepared foods. And I try to watch sodium content too. I admit to using them when the kids were young though. Great choice for busy schedules though, and you really can't go wrong to TJ's.


----------



## JanetMlr (Aug 4, 2014)

chiklitmanfan said:


> One of our simple favorites is new potatoes, quartered, rubbed with olive oil, shaken up inside a bag full of Lipton's onion soup mix, and baked in the oven at 350 degrees for about 20 minutes.  It always comes out just right, full of salty/oniony flavor.


Sounds really good... seriously. But I don't use onion soup mixes... way too high in sodium. But definitely some good flavors there for potatoes.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 4, 2014)

*2 recipes that our family likes*

Twice Baked Potato Casserole
Serves 12

5 lbs. Potatoes, peeled and quartered
½ stick (4 Tbsp.) Butter
1 ½ C. (60 oz.) Cheddar Cheese, shredded
1 C. Sour Cream
2 Eggs, beaten
¼ C. Milk
1 C. Green Onions, chopped
4 strips of Bacon, cooked crisp and crumbled
2 ½ tsp. Salt
½ tsp. Black Pepper

Preheat the oven to 350⁰
Lightly butter a 3qt. baking dish
Cook the Potatoes in a large pot of boiling salted water, until tender 
Drain and return to the hot pot, along with the Butter; mash to your desired consistency
Stir in the Milk, Sour Cream, Eggs and 1 ¼ cup of the Cheddar Cheese until well incorporated
Fold in ¾ cup of the Green Onions, half of the bacon and the S&P
Pour into your baking dish; bake uncovered for 40 minutes
Just as you remove from the oven, top with the remaining ingredients



Exploded Potatoes
Serves 8-10

8 Baking Potatoes
8 strips Bacon, cooked crisp & crumbled
1 ½ C. Cheddar Cheese, shredded
½ C. Mayonnaise
½ C. Ranch Dressing
1 C. Green Onions, chopped

Preheat the oven to 350⁰
Bake the Potatoes until done, about 1 – 1½ hours
Lightly butter a large casserole
In a large bowl mash the potatoes, skin on
Add in Bacon, Cheese, Mayo and Ranch Dressing; combine well
Spread into the casserole; bake for 45 minutes
Top with the Green Onions and serve



(SSSHHHH!! Don't tell my darling husband what's in these dishes... he _CLAIMS_ to dislike Sour Cream, Mayo and Ranch Dressing )


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 4, 2014)

JanetMlr said:


> Sounds really good... seriously. But I don't use onion soup mixes... way too high in sodium. But definitely some good flavors there for potatoes.



You can do a search for copycat Lipton Onion Soup Mix and get some ideas for making your own. You can leave out the beef bouillon if you want, since that's where most of the salt is, and use paprika, garlic powder, dried thyme, etc. Whatever you like.

I love to make twice-baked potatoes. Make baked potatoes, cut them in half and scoop out the insides into a bowl. Make mashed potatoes and add in stuff like grated cheddar cheese, fresh chopped parsley, bacon bits, dried onion flakes, etc. Top with a little more cheese and bake at 350°F for about 20 minutes till hot and cheese is melted.

I also love to make these Greek-style lemon-garlic potatoes from Cooks Illustrated: http://dishingwithdish.blogspot.com/2013/09/greek-style-garlic-lemon-potatoes.html


----------



## JanetMlr (Aug 4, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> I love to make twice-baked potatoes. Make baked potatoes, cut them in half and scoop out the insides into a bowl. Make mashed potatoes and add in stuff like grated cheddar cheese, fresh chopped parsley, bacon bits, dried onion flakes, etc. Top with a little more cheese and bake at 350°F for about 20 minutes till hot and cheese is melted.
> 
> I also love to make these Greek-style lemon-garlic potatoes from Cooks Illustrated: What A Dish!: Greek-Style Garlic-Lemon Potatoes


A few great ideas.  I LOVE twice baked. Hectic holiday meals are a great time to do them (well any time is a great time)... make them ahead of time, heat the later. I like them with a little extra pepper and parmesan on top. I don't cut them in have (gluttons that we are).  I make a slit in the top to bake, and then just cut off a small piece of the top to scoop them out. then refill them.  A whole potato for all. Simple but always great... and the possibilities are endless.


----------



## JanetMlr (Aug 4, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Twice Baked Potato Casserole
> Serves 12
> 
> 5 lbs. Potatoes, peeled and quartered
> ...


Yummmmm! Definitely have to try that one when there's company.  

Your secret is safe with me!


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 4, 2014)

JanetMlr said:


> A few great ideas.  I LOVE twice baked. Hectic holiday meals are a great time to do them (well any time is a great time)... make them ahead of time, heat the later. I like them with a little extra pepper and parmesan on top. I don't cut them in have (gluttons that we are).  I make a slit in the top to bake, and then just cut off a small piece of the top to scoop them out. then refill them.  A whole potato for all. Simple but always great... and the possibilities are endless.



I use russet potatoes for twice-baked since they have a nice, tough skin and they're usually pretty big - like a pound apiece.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 4, 2014)

Another nice presentation is to simply bake russets until done (no foil wrapping please).  Remove and cut a line through the top of the potato, down the middle, from end to end, and then another line across the potato middle, perpendicular to the first cut. Avoid cutting the bottom of the skin.  Then press down around the intersection of the two cuts to force the potato open.  Put a pat of butter, maybe some chives, bacon bits, or whatever garnish/flavor you want, and serve them up.  The potato flavor is very pronounced.  This is pure potato goodness, skin and all.

When making potato soup, boil 5 spuds with the skin on until done through.  At the same time, peel and dice 1 small rutabaga and boil until tender.  Peel the spuds, and cut into cubes about the size of playing dice except for one potato.  Mash the un-diced potato with milk and butter to eliminate all lumps.

Make a roux of 2 tbs. butter and 2 tbs. flour.  Slowly whisk in milk until a smooth sauce is formed.  Season with salt, pepper to taste, and a pinch of nutmeg.  Add the mashed potato and stir until smooth.  Add the remaining potato and rutabaga and stir.  Serve piping hot with good bread rolls.

For variation, thicken the roux with chicken broth instead of milk.  It's still yummy.  The rutabaga adds a touch of sweet, almost cabbage flavor to the soup, a flavor combination that is classic in New England Boiled Dinner.  I have to give mys sister credit for this.  But if you want to take it over the top, add diced ham, or fried bacon to the soup, with some sauteed onion.

Lastly, boil diced and peeled spuds (yukon Gold is good for this one) until done through.  Force through a ricer and into a serving bowl.  Serve with an ice cream scoop.  Top with butter.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## creative (Aug 4, 2014)

I tend to favour potatoes with a meal (rather than rice or noodles) unless it's pasta.

Since baked potatoes take a long time in the oven (admittedly less if they are skewered) - and I shun microwaves, I have found a compromise.  Kind of semi baked potato and semi "roasted".  I halve a potato and criss cross it # - then rub it with oil and salt and bake.  Takes about 45 mins at Mk. 6 and is really nice.

Other times, when I bake potatoes, say alongside a casserole, I will bake twice as much as I need.  The next day I will either heat up the casserole in a pan and slice the potatoes (like hot pot potatoes) and place them separately in a heatproof dish, brush with melted butter and put them on low grill to crisp up and heat through.  Else I will slice the potatoes directly on top of the casserole (still kept in its oven dish), do the melted butter routine and bake altogether in oven....less successful in the crisping up though. (Meat tends to be heated before the potatoes go brown).


----------



## CraigC (Aug 4, 2014)

Scalloped Potato & Fennel 
12 servings

Ingredients
•6 garlic cloves, peeled, smashed 
•4 2-inch-long fresh rosemary sprigs 
•2 1/4 cups heavy whipping cream 
•2 1/2 teaspoons coarse kosher salt 
•3/4 teaspoon ground white pepper 
•2 large fresh fennel bulbs with fronds 
•3 1/2 pounds medium russet potatoes 
•1/4 cup (1/2 stick) unsalted butter, cut into 1/2-inch cubes 

Special equipment
•V-slicer or mandoline 

Preparation
http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Scalloped-Potatoes-and-Fennel-355783


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 4, 2014)

creative said:


> I tend to favour potatoes with a meal (rather than rice or noodles) unless it's pasta.
> 
> Since baked potatoes take a long time in the oven (admittedly less if they are skewered) - and I shun microwaves, I have found a compromise.  Kind of semi baked potato and semi "roasted".  I halve a potato and criss cross it # - then rub it with oil and salt and bake.  Takes about 45 mins at Mk. 6 and is really nice.



You shun microwaves? What have they done to you? 

Cooks Illustrated did an experiment and found that skewered potatoes cook maybe a couple minutes faster and aren't worth the effort.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 5, 2014)

There is always Potatoes Anna.  While there are tons of variations on the recipe, the basics are thinly sliced potatoes, clarified butter, and salt/pepper.  Layer it all in a cast iron skillet then bake.   Invert it and it looks pretty on a plate.  

No one has ever gone wrong with carbs + butter from the flavor standpoint!  

I sometimes will use broth and herbs to add flavor and cut some of the fat....but likely not technically "Potatoes Anna."


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 5, 2014)

Duchess Potatoes


----------



## DeandraAyu (Aug 5, 2014)

Kathleen said:


> There is always Potatoes Anna.  While there are tons of variations on the recipe, the basics are thinly sliced potatoes, clarified butter, and salt/pepper.  Layer it all in a cast iron skillet then bake.   Invert it and it looks pretty on a plate.
> 
> No one has ever gone wrong with carbs + butter from the flavor standpoint!
> 
> I sometimes will use broth and herbs to add flavor and cut some of the fat....but likely not technically "Potatoes Anna."



I have to try that... it seems easier than potato gratin but still pretty.

My favorite on potato recipe so far is baby potato baked with garlic and rosemary. 
I cut them in half and boiled them, 
then  bake with chopped rosemary, whole garlic (skin and all) and oil  (sometimes olive, sometimes canola, whatever i have around). easy peasy  but yummy


----------



## creative (Aug 5, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> You shun microwaves? What have they done to you?
> 
> Cooks Illustrated did an experiment and found that skewered potatoes cook maybe a couple minutes faster and aren't worth the effort.


I dislike the _idea_ of bombarding food with microwaves - I prefer a more simple form of heat.  Please don't bother me with info on their safety etc - not interested.  We all have a right to choose what appliances we have in our homes, yes???

I was not referring to the 4 pronged small skewers that you buy for potatoes, but the kebab skewer.  I oil it then skewer it right through the potato via its centre. I find this does help reduce baking time by much more than a few minutes i.e. with the more rounded potatoes that may not cook through to the centre so quickly.  This is my direct experience.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 5, 2014)

DeandraAyu said:


> I have to try that... it seems easier than potato gratin but still pretty.
> 
> My favorite on potato recipe so far is baby potato baked with garlic and rosemary.
> I cut them in half and boiled them,
> then  bake with chopped rosemary, whole garlic (skin and all) and oil  (sometimes olive, sometimes canola, whatever i have around). easy peasy  but yummy



I'll have to try that!  Easy peasy AND YUMMY!  Win.  Win.  Win.


----------



## medtran49 (Aug 5, 2014)

I like to make mashies with evaporated milk, sometimes because we don't have any fresh milk or cream in the fridge, and sometimes just because evap milk gives them a different taste.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 5, 2014)

creative said:


> I dislike the _idea_ of bombarding food with microwaves - I prefer a more simple form of heat.  Please don't bother me with info on their safety etc - not interested.  We all have a right to choose what appliances we have in our homes, yes???
> 
> I was not referring to the 4 pronged small skewers that you buy for potatoes, but the kebab skewer.  I oil it then skewer it right through the potato via its centre. I find this does help reduce baking time by much more than a few minutes i.e. with the more rounded potatoes that may not cook through to the centre so quickly.  This is my direct experience.



They actually used a set of five fairly thick skewers. As with everything, YMMV. 

Regarding the microwave, one reason I use mine frequently, such as for par-cooking potatoes before roasting, is because it takes much less energy to cook food than any other method, so it's more efficient and less expensive. Also, there's no waste of water, since most people just discard water used to boil food. 

Take it easy, though. No one is demanding that you buy and use a microwave.


----------



## JanetMlr (Aug 5, 2014)

Of course I knew the possibilities where endless.

*Chief Longrind of the North:*  For baking, I have always done the same thing... made a criss-cross cut in the top, but then squeeze it open. Of course never with foil. I don't know why that ever became a 'thing' for baking potatoes. But the result is equivalent to microwaving when 'baking' a potato, which is basically steaming, not baking.

*Creative:* On average, I find baked potatoes take about an hour. I just plan for that hour, and can certainly do other things while they are baking. I remember my mom used to rub the potatoes with butter before putting them in the oven, but I don't do that. I shun the microwave too. Well except for reheating a single serving of leftovers, or reheating the coffee that went cold. Oh, and I do occasionally steam broccoli in the microwave. But that'll be my secret. That said, if someone took away the microwave, I could do without it.

*Craig C:*  Your scalloped potato & fennel looks great! Some things I just don't fix for just me, especially using heavy cream. Great company/family dish though.

*DeandraAyu:*  Anything with rosemary (especially potatoes) is aces in my book. Nothing better than fresh rosemary. Love that recipe. It reminds me of one I do with baby potatoes and herbs de provence (another wonderful seasoning). That recipe called for mixing the potatoes with a little olive oil, s&p, minced garlic and herbs de provence, spreading them out in a baking disband baking at 400 deg. F. But then there was another that called for cutting up red potatoes, spread on a baking sheet, which got the potatoes almost cooked before removing the foil and finishing cooking and browning. Both required turning during baking and both worked... resulting in tender, beautifully browned potatoes. Maybe you don't really have to boil them first?


----------



## chiklitmanfan (Aug 5, 2014)

Some more potato anecdotes....

It's pretty hard to screw up a potato but I have done just that more than once!

I use my microwave quite often and when I want a quick baked potato I prefer a russet. I simply puncture the ends with a tooth pick to relieve pressure and microwave for about 5 minutes. The only drawback is they tend to be a little drier than baked in the oven.

One of the reasons I prefer russets is the heavy skin. When I bake in the oven, I never cover them with anything. I'd sooner give the inside to someone else and scarf down the potato skin with butter, S&P along with any other condiment suitable for potatoes.

Getting back to puncturing potatoes prior to baking....My poor step-mother once opened the oven to poke a baking potato for done-ness and it exploded violently all over her face! Thank God she was wearing glasses because the scalding hot potato flesh stuck to her skin and glasses or she could have done serious damage to her eyes. She ended up with second degree burns all over her face! Since then I have always punctured my potatoes to relieve baking pressure.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 5, 2014)

I bombard baking potatoes in my microwave (3 minutes for one, 5 minutes for two) then into the oven for 30 minutes. That cooks the potato in about half the time and gives you the desirable baked potato skin we all love.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 5, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I bombard baking potatoes in my microwave (3 minutes for one, 5 minutes for two) then into the oven for 30 minutes. That cooks the potato in about half the time and gives you the desirable baked potato skin we all love.



+1  Again Andy, we think so much alike.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2014)

medtran49 said:


> I like to make mashies with evaporated milk, sometimes because we don't have any fresh milk or cream in the fridge, and sometimes just because evap milk gives them a different taste.



I make my chowders always with evaporated milk. Most folks think I used cream.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2014)

In the original JOC, the author has a recipe of mashed potatoes with whipped cream, S&P, and melted butter. You fold the whipped cream in very gently. I made them once and fell in love. But they are very rich and to die for. If I remember you mash the potaotes, add the melted butter along with the S&P. Then fold in the whipped cream. I just don't remember the amounts.


----------



## medtran49 (Aug 5, 2014)

Way back when microwaves were just coming out for home use and still pretty expensive so a lot of people, including me, didn't have one, the place I had just started to work at did. Well, since I didn't know how to use one, I asked one of the girls who had been there a while and used it how long it took to cook a potato with the microwave. She told me about 10 minutes. I told her thanks and went to the kitchen. Assuming that the 10 minutes meant cooking time, I put in the potato, set the timer and the power and went back to work while my lunch cooked. OOPS! Guess what, potatoes can catch on fire and rather spectacularly at that. After multiple apologies and a heck of a clean-up I did get to keep my job, had only been there a couple of weeks when it happened. Learned my lesson about not getting full details with that one.

The best BP I've ever had came from a lunch spot in the mall.  They cooked them in a pizza oven, don't know what temp but they were always fluffy and soft.  My favorite was the old standard of butter, cheddar, bacon and sour cream.  These were HUGE potatoes.  You definitely got your money's worth in potato and toppings.


----------



## medtran49 (Aug 5, 2014)

JanetMlr said:


> Oh, and I do occasionally steam broccoli in the microwave. But that'll be my secret.


 
It's also really good for steaming asparagus.  I trim, divide the bunch in half, wet paper towels (enough for under and over) and put the tips of each half in toward the center so they are a little more protected.  Much easier to control the cooking and they are never over-cooked.  Plus, I don't have an asparagus cooker so I would either have to use a really big pot or cut them up instead of leaving whole spears. I usually start out with 2 minutes on high for 2 servings of the pencil asparagus and check from there until crisp tender.


----------



## creative (Aug 5, 2014)

Has anyone had a baked potato done on a barbecue (in foil)? (I believe its placed in the embers).   Am wondering how the flavour compares with baking one in the oven.  Of course this assumes that it is just a potato comparison, I daresay things are added to the barbecued potato.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 5, 2014)

creative said:


> Has anyone had a baked potato done on a barbecue (in foil)? (I believe its placed in the embers).   Am wondering how the flavour compares with baking one in the oven.  Of course this assumes that it is just a potato comparison, I daresay things are added to the barbecued potato.



No, but I have had both russet and sweet done "caveman" style, directly in the coals.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 5, 2014)

creative said:


> Has anyone had a baked potato done on a barbecue (in foil)? (I believe its placed in the embers).   Am wondering how the flavour compares with baking one in the oven.  Of course this assumes that it is just a potato comparison, I daresay things are added to the barbecued potato.


I do that all the time. You need to put it in two layers of foil. I usually brush the outside with a bit of EVOO before wrapping the potato. Takes about as long as it does in the oven. I like them...they are a bit drier than those done in the oven.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 5, 2014)

A friend of mine from Greece taught me how to make these with fresh chopped rosemary (instead of the oregano). LOVE them.

Greek Potatoes Oven-Roasted And Delicious!) Recipe - Food.com


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 5, 2014)

creative said:


> Has anyone had a baked potato done on a barbecue (in foil)? (I believe its placed in the embers).   Am wondering how the flavor compares with baking one in the oven.  Of course this assumes that it is just a potato comparison, I daresay things are added to the barbecued potato.



I've done in the bone fire, after fire dies down, put potato in the embers with or without foil, (if you do not mind get your hand and face dirty ) bake till done. Really depends on the size of the potato. I prefer white/yellow potato, not red.

One cannot describe the flavor of fire bake d potato, especially without foil. It is absolutely amazing. Wrapped in foil is also good, but closer to that of oven baked.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 5, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> A friend of mine from Greece taught me how to make these with fresh chopped rosemary (instead of the oregano). LOVE them.
> 
> Greek Potatoes Oven-Roasted And Delicious!) Recipe - Food.com



An hour and 20 minutes @425ºF seems like an awful long time for potato wedges.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 5, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> A friend of mine from Greece taught me how to make these with fresh chopped rosemary (instead of the oregano). LOVE them.
> 
> Greek Potatoes Oven-Roasted And Delicious!) Recipe - Food.com



And water and oil don't make a solution. The oil will float on top. I think I'll stick with my pan-roasted method, which takes about 20-25 minutes to cook.


----------



## creative (Aug 5, 2014)

Wonder what the purpose of the water is?  At best I might be inclined to use stock instead.  Any liquid would evaporate fairly fast anyway + get absorbed into the potatoes.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 5, 2014)

creative said:


> Wonder what the purpose of the water is?  At best I might be inclined to use stock instead.  Any liquid would evaporate fairly fast anyway + get absorbed into the potatoes.



According to the recipe, it's to prevent the garlic from burning. I think that's the reason it takes so long, though - the surface of the potatoes can't brown while they're submerged, so you're waiting for the water to evaporate and then waiting for the potatoes to brown. It really shouldn't take that long to brown potato wedges. 

I don't think the potatoes would absorb much flavor from the liquid. When they're steaming, they're forcing moisture out, not absorbing it. That's why the Cooks Illustrated recipe I posted has you toss the aromatics with the potatoes after cooking - when they cooked it all together, the garlic burned and the potatoes didn't have much flavor.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 5, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I bombard baking potatoes in my microwave (3 minutes for one, 5 minutes for two) then into the oven for 30 minutes. That cooks the potato in about half the time and gives you the desirable baked potato skin we all love.



Bingo!! I do exactly the same thing, only I use my toaster oven if the oven isn't being used. I cut a thin slice off of each end. When I married Steve, he did that. Why? Because his late wife did it and so did her mother. I swear it actually seems to make a difference.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 5, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> An hour and 20 minutes @425ºF seems like an awful long time for potato wedges.


I actually cut the potatoes in half and use more oil than water, start skin-side up. The water does evaporate. Sometimes they are done before that. It depends on how fresh the potatoes are. The ones that are freshly dug from the garden usually take only 45 minutes.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 5, 2014)

Then there's always my favorite holiday potato dish..
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/perfect-scalloped-potatoes-83342.html

Love all the ideas in this thread!! Thanks to all.......


----------



## JanetMlr (Aug 5, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I bombard baking potatoes in my microwave (3 minutes for one, 5 minutes for two) then into the oven for 30 minutes. That cooks the potato in about half the time and gives you the desirable baked potato skin we all love.


I have definitely done that. And yes, the skins come out just the way we like 'em. Most of the time I just pop 'em in the oven to bake and do other things. But there are times that shorter cooking time comes in handy.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 5, 2014)

My favourite way to eat scalloped potatoes:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...ovies-and-paste-please-72439.html#post1002917

Janssen's Temptation. 

When I was in Stockholm, this was always part of the hot table at a smorgasbord. My friend would make it without bread crumbs on top. The trick so it doesn't get dry is to add more cream (half and half or half 35% and half light cream) halfway through the cooking process. And, you fill it to the top when you add the cream and drop the temperature. Really good the next day, too.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 5, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I sometimes bake a potato in the microwave until cooked through.  I cut the spud in half, across the middle.  Using hot pads to hold the hot spud half, I start stabbing into the potato flesh with a fork, then add a pat of butter, a little salt, and some black pepper.  I continue stabbing with a fork until the potato flesh is well combined with the other stuff.  A splash of milk then turns the potato into mashed potato in the skin.  It's yummy and easy.  People look at you funny in the work cafeteria when you do it there.  Some are impressed.  Some think I'm a crazy person, or at least odd.  I don't care.  I'm not doing it for them, but for me.
> 
> Use an apple core removal tool to make a tunnel the length of a potato.  Fill the tunnel with something tasty.  Cut the plug in half and insert in both ends.  Bake until done through.  Looks and tastes great.
> 
> ...


I had corned beef hash for lunch. It's my throw together go-to lunch when I'm in a hurry - tinned corned beef, tinned potatoes, garlic, onions, worcestershire sauce, a little water to create a spot of gravy and a dash of mixed dried herbs. Very non-gourmet but surprisingly tasty. 

Talking about potatoes, another quickie lunch is a jacket potato done in the m/wave (I prefer them done in the m/wave), split and served with taramasalats.

I also like gratin dauphinoise - sliced potatoes and cream baked in the oven - as a side dish with roast or broiled steak of chops. Some people add grated cheese on top which is good for a complete lunch dish but it isn't a proper gratin dauphinoise.

Aligot - mashed potatoes with cheese mixed in


----------



## Addie (Aug 6, 2014)

CharlieD said:


> I've done in the bone fire, after fire dies down, put potato in the embers with or without foil, (if you do not mind get your hand and face dirty ) bake till done. Really depends on the size of the potato. I prefer white/yellow potato, not red.
> 
> One cannot describe the flavor of fire bake d potato, especially without foil. It is absolutely amazing. Wrapped in foil is also good, but closer to that of oven baked.



When my sister and I had a Girl Scout troop, we took them camping and they cooked their food over an open fire. The potatoes went in under the wood coals. They are drier and the skins are nice and crispy. No foil. They sat of the bed of rocks the fire was laid over. Then the wood fire over them. It heated the small rocks and baked the potatoes. They were always the first thing the girls started because they took the longest. The girls would make two each. One for their evening meal and one for the next morning with their bacon and eggs. It was always the favorite food of the whole trip.


----------



## JanetMlr (Aug 6, 2014)

Chief... great idea for the workplace. I wish I had thought of it before I retired in January. Otherwise though, I LOVE the firm skin. I can't wait to get to the skin, which I save for last... after the potato and the rest of the meal is gone. Then I savor it, breaking off pieces, adding a bit of butter, sour cream & salt. So unhealthy, but ohhh so good.


----------



## creative (Aug 6, 2014)

Re. crunchy potato skins.  Baking them, then cutting into quarters and deep frying them (about 2 - 4 mins) produces golden and crunchy skins.

I have a deep fryer but feel I dare not use it since I am a crispaholic (you call them potato chips in US).  If I started to deep fry...I would not be able to get out of the door eventually!


----------



## CraigC (Aug 6, 2014)

Fully loaded potato skins! Try twice baked, but deep fry the skins first!


----------



## medtran49 (Aug 6, 2014)

Another way we like them is to peel, cut in large chunks, steam until just starting to get tender. Dump them on paper towels to dry off and cool for a while. Then, S&P and lots of olive oil. I toss with my hands (thus the cooling off mentioned earlier) and pop in the oven at 375 on a large cookie sheet, single layer, until a beautiful golden crispy crust forms and potatoes are soft and fluffy inside. Stir occasionally. It will be at least half an hour, more depending on how large you cut and how much water is in the potato that has to come out (thus steam instead of boil, which adds even more water). You need to use LOTS of olive oil because you basically are oven frying them.

I had these in Italy at a dinner in the Villa Medici in Florence in 2000.  Besides the dinner performance and the company, these potatoes are the thing I remember about the meal.


----------



## CarolPa (Aug 7, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> I love to make twice-baked potatoes. Make baked potatoes, cut them in half and scoop out the insides into a bowl. Make mashed potatoes and add in stuff like grated cheddar cheese, fresh chopped parsley, bacon bits, dried onion flakes, etc. Top with a little more cheese and bake at 350°F for about 20 minutes till hot and cheese is melted.
> 
> I also love to make these Greek-style lemon-garlic potatoes from Cooks Illustrated: What A Dish!: Greek-Style Garlic-Lemon Potatoes




I was looking for something I could do with 2 leftover baked potatoes.  Would these twice-baked potatoes work with baked potatoes that have been in the refrigerator for 2 days?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 7, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> I was looking for something I could do with 2 leftover baked potatoes.  Would these twice-baked potatoes work with baked potatoes that have been in the refrigerator for 2 days?



Absolutely!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 7, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> I was looking for something I could do with 2 leftover baked potatoes.  Would these twice-baked potatoes work with baked potatoes that have been in the refrigerator for 2 days?



Yes, definitely!


----------



## Addie (Aug 8, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> I was looking for something I could do with 2 leftover baked potatoes.  Would these twice-baked potatoes work with baked potatoes that have been in the refrigerator for 2 days?



I cut the up for home fries the next morning with a couple of eggs and some bacon or breakfast sausages.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 8, 2014)

Did anyone mention Loaded Baked Potato Soup? YUM!


----------



## CraigC (Aug 9, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Did anyone mention Loaded Baked Potato Soup? YUM!



How about loaded baked potato salad.


----------



## CarolPa (Aug 9, 2014)

Addie said:


> I cut the up for home fries the next morning with a couple of eggs and some bacon or breakfast sausages.




That's a good idea too, Addie.  My husband loved steak fries.  One time at a restaurant they only had baked potatoes, but they cut them in long strips and deep fried them for him.  He loved them!


----------



## lyndalou (Aug 9, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Bingo!! I do exactly the same thing, only I use my toaster oven if the oven isn't being used. I cut a thin slice off of each end. When I married Steve, he did that. Why? Because his late wife did it and so did her mother. I swear it actually seems to make a difference.


What temp do you bake them at, after the boiling step?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 9, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Bingo!! I do exactly the same thing, only I use my toaster oven if the oven isn't being used. I cut a thin slice off of each end. When I married Steve, he did that. Why? Because his late wife did it and so did her mother. I swear it actually seems to make a difference.



Reminds me of a story:

Young bride is making a brisket for a first ever dinner for parents and grandparents.  Grandma is in the kitchen chatting with the young bride and watching her prep dinner.  

The bride takes the brisket out of the fridge, cuts off one corner and puts it into the pan.  Grandma asks why did she cut off the corner?  Young bride answers, "Because that's the way you and mom do it.".  Grandma chuckles and says, "I only do that so the brisket will fit in my pan."


----------



## creative (Aug 9, 2014)

A child looks at a potato peeler, frowns and then asks 
"Mummy, this kills potatoes doesn't it?"


----------



## CarolPa (Aug 11, 2014)

Well, DH was going to a car cruise on Sat and didn't want a big dinner, so I didn't make the twice baked potatoes.  He just wanted a hamburger, so I made that, and used the leftover baked potatoes to make potato skins.  I cut them in half scooped out the flesh and brushed them with melted butter and salt.  8 min per side in a 400 degree oven to crisp them up then while hot added the cheese, green onion and crumbled bacon.  He has had them in restaurants but I have never made them at home, so he was impressed.  

When I cook chicken on the grill, I light the right side of the grill and put the chicken on the left side and close the lid.  I have started putting some potatoes on there to bake along with the chicken.  I'm going to start making too many all the time now so I have leftovers to use for other recipes.  DH doesn't usually eat leftovers, but I've never seen him turn down a potato dish.  There are some good ones in this thread that I have copied.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 11, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> Well, DH was going to a car cruise on Sat and didn't want a big dinner, so I didn't make the twice baked potatoes.  He just wanted a hamburger, so I made that, and used the leftover baked potatoes to make potato skins.  I cut them in half scooped out the flesh and brushed them with melted butter and salt.  8 min per side in a 400 degree oven to crisp them up then while hot added the cheese, green onion and crumbled bacon.  He has had them in restaurants but I have never made them at home, so he was impressed.
> 
> When I cook chicken on the grill, I light the right side of the grill and put the chicken on the left side and close the lid.  I have started putting some potatoes on there to bake along with the chicken.  I'm going to start making too many all the time now so I have leftovers to use for other recipes.  DH doesn't usually eat leftovers, but I've never seen him turn down a potato dish.  There are some good ones in this thread that I have copied.



If you are able to put a pan below the chicken, put the potatoes in it and let the fat and juices from the chicken drip on the potatoes.


----------



## Addie (Aug 11, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> Well, DH was going to a car cruise on Sat and didn't want a big dinner, so I didn't make the twice baked potatoes.  He just wanted a hamburger, so I made that, and used the leftover baked potatoes to make potato skins.  I cut them in half scooped out the flesh and brushed them with melted butter and salt.  8 min per side in a 400 degree oven to crisp them up then while hot added the cheese, green onion and crumbled bacon.  He has had them in restaurants but I have never made them at home, so he was impressed.
> 
> When I cook chicken on the grill, I light the right side of the grill and put the chicken on the left side and close the lid.  I have started putting some potatoes on there to bake along with the chicken.  I'm going to start making too many all the time now so I have leftovers to use for other recipes.  DH doesn't usually eat leftovers, but I've never seen him turn down a potato dish.  There are some good ones in this thread that I have copied.



Carol, I have found that most folks who stated emphatically that they never eat leftovers, never know the difference when they are served to them in a different dish.


----------



## CarolPa (Aug 11, 2014)

CraigC said:


> If you are able to put a pan below the chicken, put the potatoes in it and let the fat and juices from the chicken drip on the potatoes.




It's a gas grill.  If I put a pan below the chicken it would be sitting on the briquettes but on the side of the grill that isn't lit.  Is that ok?


----------



## CarolPa (Aug 11, 2014)

Addie said:


> Carol, I have found that most folks who stated emphatically that they never eat leftovers, never know the difference when they are served to them in a different dish.



Usually when I am cooking DH is in the kitchen nosing around.  He would usually know if what I am making is left over from another meal.  In this particular case he didn't seem to care.  He does say that he never would eat cottage cheese, but he has!  LOL   He recently told me that he never even tasted cream cheese, but he loves cheese cake and eats it all the time.  I wonder what he thinks it's made from.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 11, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> ...but he loves cheese cake and eats it all the time.  I wonder what he thinks it's made from.




Cream cheese, sour cream, eggs, sugar...


----------



## Addie (Aug 13, 2014)

creative said:


> Has anyone had a baked potato done on a barbecue (in foil)? (I believe its placed in the embers).   Am wondering how the flavour compares with baking one in the oven.  Of course this assumes that it is just a potato comparison, I daresay things are added to the barbecued potato.



In foil, you are just steaming them. You won't get that nice crispy skin. Like Crag, I too have made them directly in the campfire. Amazing what you can teach a bunch of Girl Scouts.


----------



## creative (Dec 1, 2014)

I have a question re. potato rosti.

It seems whenever I make these, I invariably get an almost burnt crust (_even on low setting_!) and fairly rawish inside it....just about palatable/acceptable.  Maybe they are not meant to be totally cooked through i.e. have some bite to them?

I don't even use raw potato, i.e. I par-bake a potato and tend to use it the next day - grated (not watery).  Maybe it's the thickness but it's usually inbetween a quarter to half an inch thick.  I use oil with some butter in the pan and flatten it down with a spatula, turning halfway through.  

Any suggestions?


----------

